
Ask HN: More background on these Brave browser findings? - humanetech
Interesting thread on the fediverse about Brave browser, but lacking more background and sources. This toot [0] and this msg:<p>&quot;first, they sold exceptions to privacy tracking to Facebook and Twitter, now it comes out they&#x27;ve got a header override that allows them to set header exceptions on demand.&quot;<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;glitch.social&#x2F;@tessaracht&#x2F;101572578668968885
======
Dahoon
More here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19129086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19129086)

